# Getting webcam to work



## ilemur (Feb 10, 2012)

I am trying to get a USB cam to work with freebsd FreeBSD. Installed from ports 

```
cuse4bsd
v4l_compat-1.0.20110720
libv4l-0.8.4_1  
zoneminder-1.24.4_12
```
And all the dependencies


```
# usbconfig
ugen4.2: <USB 2.0 PC Cam Image Processor> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Than

```
/etc/rc.d/devd restart
kldload cuse4bsd
webcamd -d ugen4.2 -i 0 -v 0
chmod 666 /dev/video0
```


```
pwcview
Webcam set to: 320x240 (sif) at 5 fps
Failed to init sdl: No available video device
```

Where did *I* go wrong?


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Try webcamd without options.


----------

